# 24 in tall tank needs foreground plant



## Froggerjump (Sep 28, 2017)

I have a square tank that is 24 inches tall. I am not using CO2 and am looking for a foreground plant that will survive in a tank this deep. I'm looking for something that will spread out and stay pretty low to the ground but not block the rocks in the middle. I'm ok with a slower growing plant. Can anyone help?


----------



## Frank158 (Oct 1, 2013)

That's a tall tank what kind of light you got going for it?


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Frank158 said:


> That's a tall tank what kind of light you got going for it?


Also curious ?


----------



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

Monte Carlo does rather well in lower light and non-co2.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Crypt parva?


----------



## Froggerjump (Sep 28, 2017)

It's a stock light so nothing great but I plan to add a 2nd one. I ordered a patch of Monte Carlo carpet to see if it works.


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

Sagitaria subulata (dwarf sag)


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

+1 on the dwarf Sag, but I think you're gonna need a much better light especially for a 24" depth (assuming you'll be putting more water in it!).


----------



## Froggerjump (Sep 28, 2017)

More water is going in. I'm trying to make a moss tree so I'm waiting to do the forground before I add the moss and water.


----------



## Froggerjump (Sep 28, 2017)

Here is a picture of the tree


----------



## Froggerjump (Sep 28, 2017)

Can anyone advise me on what light I should have for a tank this tall? How many watts etc. . .


----------



## Froggerjump (Sep 28, 2017)

Also, it?s not the best photo but I?m thinking of glueing/foaming this piece of driftwood about 2/3rds up the tank and putting some plants in it. Any feedback?


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Marselia minuta is an option, I've had it do well in low light for me


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Penthorum sedoides works low tech


----------



## navarro1950 (Jul 25, 2014)

Jungle Vals grow up to 33" tall and they don't need plenty of light and no extra Co2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navarro1950 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry about the last post , I have background plants on the brain . Take a look at www.tropica.com, they have tons of plants to look at and the plants are listed in alphabetical order and also easy to advanced . You can use the site to help you fine what you're looking for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Love the idea for adding the floating piece of wood on the back wall. You could do a hanging/vine looking plant hanging off of it like a Pennywort or Cardamine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

If you don't mind the wait, you could keep the water level low while your carpet gets established, then fill it to the top when you're ready to add taller plants. Half-filled tanks can actually be a pretty good look.


----------



## Stacy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Dwarf sag would work. Also regular baby tears may work but would have to be trimmed to be kept low. If you're strapped for cash check out the beamswork DA or DHL series lights. Good lights for cheap IMO


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

roadmaster said:


> Crypt parva?


I'd go with this or Crypt Lucens (similar to parva, but somewhat bigger) or another crypt. You want something that you really don't have to trim or maintenance. At 2ft trimming gets old very fast.


----------



## nebusoi (Jul 29, 2016)

I definitely agree with the crypt parva. I have a 24" deep tank that I never planned on having any live plants in it. After trimming and cleaning out some in one of my other tanks, I thought I would stick it in there and give it a try. Java fern does well, and the crypt parva has actually spread from a tiny little three stemmed plant. I put some clippings of rotala indica in there, and while it's not dying, it's not really growing much either. Same for the hygrophila corymbosa. My light is a Current USA Satellite LED, just the real basic one. I cannot remember what setting I kept it on, I literally just found the remote behind my couch last night (three kitties). I've added a photo, sorry for the contrast on the top. Also, plants in the back are not real, and I'm slowly picking out the blue bits. Don't judge.  

P.S. Since this one is a little embarrassing posting on a planted tank forum, I also have two other actual planted tanks. So yes. I feel better now.
Picture didn't show up so here is the actual link. 
https://imgur.com/a/yC0kq


----------



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

I?ll give another vote for crypt parva. For me it has been a real hardy slow grower, spreading out little by little. A cut off stem piece got accidentally dropped into my RCS tank - grew new leaves and is thriving.


----------

